# Mandelson



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lord Mandelson lobbied for business from Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak’s regime days before it was overthrown. 

Lord Mandelson courted Mubarak’s dying regime - Telegraph


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that doesn't surprise me.. one sleaze ball to another


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Lord Mandelson



This guy would flog his own mother for a few £££.


----------

